# Unclear directions for Thai curry



## uniqueenigma (Jun 30, 2008)

This recipe is for Thai pork and pineapple curry.  I'm a little confused regarding the directions.  It doesn't specify how long to cook the meat for.  It also says to add raw meat and the pineapple after you've added your liquid ingredients to the pan and let them simmered.  Shouldn't I just add the chicken initially with the onion, and saute it?  It also says to add the red pepper and zucchini later in the recipe, after you've added your liquid ingredients, and then to just allow it to simmer.  Should I just saute all the vegetables together, then add the chicken and saute?  Or since the vegetables are added later in the recipe and then it's allowed to simmer,would adding them early in the recipe make the vegetables mushy? It doesn't specify how long to let it simmer for.  

The main issue I'm having with this recipe, it's extremely vague with cooking times. I would still like to make this recipe, I just need some clarification regarding the directions.  It also says to make a slurry by mixing together cornstarch and water, then adding it to the curry mixture. One final note, the recipe calls to add the ginger in the recipe, but it doesn't specify the measurement or ingredient of ginger in the ingredient list. Below is the recipe.


    * • Canola oil (2TBSP) 
    * • Onion (1 MED) 
    * • Garlic (2 CLOVES) 
    * • Coconut Milk (1 CUP) 
    * • Chicken Stock (1 CUP) 
    * • Fish Sauce (2 TBSP) 
    * • Thai Red Curry paste (2 TBSP) 
    * • Brown Sugar (2 TBSP) 
    * • Salt (½TBSP) 
    * • Zucchini (1 CUBED) 
    * • Red Pepper (1 CUBED) 
    * • Red Pepper Flakes (½TBSP) 
    * • Pineapple Chunks(½ CAN) 
    * • Chicken (12 OZ CUBED) 
    * • Lemon (1) 
    * • Basil Leaves (Sliced as desired) 

 Thai Pork and Pineapple Curry:

   1. Heat Oil in Pan (Medium Heat) 
   2. Cook Onion until translucent 
   3. Add Curry Paste, Garlic & Ginger, Stir 
   4. Add Coconut Milk, Stock, Fish Sauce, Sugar, & Salt. 
   5. Add Red Pepper, Zucchini, Red Pepper Flakes & Cover 
   6. Add Chicken & Pineapple 
   7. Separately, Mix Cornstarch with equal amounts of water, Add Mixture to Pan. 
   8. Add Lemon Juice & Zest, and Basil. 
   9. Serve Over Rice


----------



## gumbotc (Jun 30, 2008)

I have never made this recipe but any curry I make I saute the chicken at the same time  i do the onions and garlic,


----------



## uniqueenigma (Jun 30, 2008)

I've heard that in many Thai recipes that call for curry paste, you saute the paste in heated oil before you proceed with the recipe.  What I'm wondering is by doing this, would you add the vegetables and meat after the paste has dissolved into the oil?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

I would add maybe 1/2 tsp. of ground ginger - if you think that's too much start with 1/4 tsp. but I think 1/2 will be just fine.

I too saute the chicken at the same time as the onions.  I'd saute for at least a few minutes if the cubes are maybe 1" or even 2" cubes.  They will finish cooking as your sauce cooks.

As far as the cornstarch/water slurry it would probably be 2 TBS cornstarch and 2 TBS water - 3 TBS each tops.  Just mix and add to pan and cook about 3 minutes before adding that ingredients in the final step.

Here's how I would do it:

Heat oil in big pot on medium-high and sauté onion and garlic until onion is slightly caramelized.  The onion gets nice and sweet when you let it brown a little.  This should take about 5-7 minutes.

Add chicken and cook for another 3 minutes stirring frequently.

Add the rest of the ingredients and cook until the chicken is tender and flavors have blended.  I'd say about 30 minutes.

Add your slurry and cook another 3 minutes.

Finish step #8, and of course #9.

Edited to say - I usually cut the chicken into roughly 2" chunks and I use thigh meat, which tends to fair well with the longer cooking times


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

uniqueenigma said:


> I've heard that in many Thai recipes that call for curry paste, you saute the paste in heated oil before you proceed with the recipe.  What I'm wondering is by doing this, would you add the vegetables and meat after the paste has dissolved into the oil?



Yes, add the vegetables after.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I would add maybe 1/2 tsp. of ground ginger - if you think that's too much start with 1/4 tsp. but I think 1/2 will be just fine.
> 
> I too saute the chicken at the same time as the onions. I'd saute for at least a few minutes if the cubes are maybe 1" or even 2" cubes. They will finish cooking as your sauce cooks.
> 
> ...


 

IMO small cubes of chicken will be quite overcooked in 30 minutes.  Especially if they are sauteed first and not just added in to cook in the sauce like the recipe calls for.

The chicken wil be cooked through in more like 5 minutes of simmering.

Also, definitely cook the curry paste in the oil.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2008)

Jenny - I should have stated that I normally go with larger 2" chunks of chicken.  I should have also said that I usually use thigh meat.  Maybe I'll go make that notation.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 1, 2008)

That's an excellent notation.

I usually use white meat, cut into smaller cubes or slices, like from a Thai restaurant.  Mine cooks very fast.

I usually cook the chicken or shrimp first, then make the sauce and let that simmer awhile on its own, then add the veggies and then the cooked protein at the end.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 1, 2008)

I add the oil, followed by the onions, garlic, ginger, sauces and aromatics.  I then add the curry paste and saute all of this for a few minutes.  Next add the meat and veggies and saute them as well.  Now pour the coconut milk in the end, cover and let it simmer.  You can also add a little water and let it simmer away for 20-30 minutes until the meat is tender.  

Don't boil the curry with the coconut milk.  Any cuts of chicken (if it's boneless) will cook quickly.  If it's shrimps you are using you will only need 10 minutes or so and if it's a hardier meat than you may have to simmer it longer more like 40-50 minutes depending on the cut.


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 1, 2008)

*For many Thai recipes adding the meat to the liquid is*

not unusual.  Many cooks don't even use oil,  Just saute in the coconut
milk.  Skim the thick part of the coconut milk, which is mostly fat, and saute in that.  Very common to simmer the curry paste after adding the 
coconut milk also for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2008)

uniqueenigma said:


> ... It also says to add raw meat and the pineapple after you've added your liquid ingredients to the pan and let them simmered.  Shouldn't I just add the chicken initially with the onion, and saute it?  It also says to add the red pepper and zucchini later in the recipe, after you've added your liquid ingredients, and then to just allow it to simmer...



Curry is a method of cooking - it's simmering meat and/or veggies in a highly flavored, fairly thin sauce. There's really no need to saute the meat or veggies first - they will be plenty cooked by simmering. Ten to 15 minutes should be enough, even for chicken thighs. After preparing the sauce, I'd add the most dense ingredients in first, and the rest in descending order. This is not specifically for this recipe, but I'd go like this with various additions: carrots, cauliflower or broccoli - 5 minutes; then add celery and pineapple - 2 minutes; then add peppers, zucchini and meat or chicken - 5 minutes; for shrimp - 3-4 minutes.

And I would use 1-2 tsps. of fresh ginger - there's no comparison with the flavor of dried. Just try them side by side and you'll see 

The only thing I use dried ginger for is pumpkin pie


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with GG, it's also the way I do most of my curries. I would just follow the recipe along and add things in as it says to, although I don't see why adding the red pepper and zucchini is separate from when you add in the chicken and pineapple? It doesn't say if it wants you to simmer the zucchini and red pepper for a while before adding in the chicken or pineapple so why not just start adding in one after the other?
I agree, it is a kinda vague recipe, but workable and it is always fun to give it a try and see what happens.


----------

